# Cotton Bacon V2.0 Review from Flavour Chasers



## Maxxis (20/9/15)

You might be wondering if it's worth paying R140 for a bag of cotton!

Check it out!


----------



## zadiac (20/9/15)

Video removed by user


----------



## Maxxis (20/9/15)

Sorry guys. Reuploading. 

Something went full retard


----------



## zadiac (20/9/15)

Personally I'm waiting for my Vapers Choice Cotton to arrive. I've tried cotton bacon v2 and I also feel there's a taste to it. According to reviews, VCC doesn't have a taste at all. It also doesn't burn inside the coil like normal cotton does.


----------



## VandaL (20/9/15)

zadiac said:


> Personally I'm waiting for my Vapers Choice Cotton to arrive. I've tried cotton bacon v2 and I also feel there's a taste to it. According to reviews, VCC doesn't have a taste at all. It also doesn't burn inside the coil like normal cotton does.


I'm sure VCC is Supima cotton, least that's what I remember when I was choosing between Native wicks and VCC. So I assume it will be pretty much the same experience as NW, which was poo poo


----------



## zadiac (20/9/15)

Well, if it's bad, then it's bad and I'll try something else. Can't just go on reviews on assumptions. Have to try it out. 

Read here: http://www.vaperschoicecotton.com/read-more.html 

Yes, it's Supima, but according to VCC, it undergoes a different purification process. So I'll give it a try.


----------

